# Official Anouncement Thread - TroutSupport REEF RECON Galveston Bay 2018!



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I present to you REEF RECON â„¢ - Galveston Bay 2018.










More Details, Coverage Area, Benefits, and FAQ's here: 
http://troutsupport.com/reef-recon/

REEF RECON for *Lowrance* or *Simrad* Chartplotters or a *Garmin Handheld *GPS

The Full Story: 
When I first envisioned what could be done to support anglers in catching more speckled trout and redfish, I came up with an idea. This was before the videos, before the lure, and before what TroutSupport.com is today. The technology for the project was just starting to become available at the time but I didnâ€™t have the funds to do it. That was in 2006; fast forward to today and hereâ€™s what Iâ€™ve done with the funds that youâ€™ve so graciously entrusted me.

It has cost fuel, software, hardware, geographic information system education from my undergrad and graduate degrees, and a commitment to do what it takes to get it done and that meant a lot of TIME. Not just a couple hours after a weekend trip here or there. I mean it took months and months and months of on the water time behind the wheel idling around the bay. This meant not going fishing hardly at all. In factâ€¦ while everyone had been killing it in East Bay Oyster reefs the last several years while the floods had Trinity and Upper Galveston Bay too freshâ€¦ I was side scanning oyster reefs day in and day out; most days of the last several summers I launched at daylight only to return to the ramp some 14 hours later at dusk. Thatâ€™s how big my commitment was to you to get it done.

Letâ€™s talk about the state of Galveston Bays Oyster Reefs. The drought of nearly 8 years allowed high salinity predators to come in and decimate a large portion of the reefs in the bay. Between Ike and the drought we lost nearly 85% of the reefs that existed before Ike. Then the rain startedâ€¦ 3 solid years of high rainfall amounts was at first welcomed because it killed off the oysters predators but it kept raining and raining. The upper bays were completely fresh all the way to Smith Point for the majority of 3 years. While this helped the oysters in some areas, the upper bayâ€™s oysters in Trinity Bay and Upper Galveston DIED due to fresh water. However, the substrate was still there and some areas began to recover with substrate collecting oyster spat during brief moderate salinity periods. Then came Harveyâ€¦ the storm surge did not hit Galveston but the run-off from nearly 60inches of rain over a weeks time did more than make the bays fresh. The sediment laden runoff also pushed more sediment out of the rivers into the bays covering some large areas of reef in Trinity Bay. In Trinity Bay several hundred acres of oyster shell is now covered with 1-2 inches of mud. The good news is that the majority of well pad reefs did not get covered due to their relief from the bottom. I was forced to remove huge areas of reef from the mapped area and I updated the file to what it is today. There is still a lot of very good Oyster substrate left in the bay.

Galveston Bay contains a huge amount of oyster substrate even after the drought and the floods, including both the natural and man made rock pile oyster substrate. Both are beginning to collect oyster spat where salinities are suitable. There is a ton of oyster outside the PVC pile areas and there are many man made reefs, the whereabouts of have been long forgotten and there are no buoys left to mark them. ALL these are in the REEF RECON Oyster Reef Overlay.

I present to you REEF RECON â„¢ - Galveston Bay 2018.

Go here to find out More if you have a *Lowrance* or *Simrad* Chartplotter or a *Garmin Handheld *GPS
http://troutsupport.com/reef-recon/

Unfortunately Garmin does not currently support the technology we are using; we are going to work on a work around but do not currently supply a file for Garmin Chartplottters.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's the youtube clip for it.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

*reef recon!!!!!*

I was able to test run this for the last two weeks and the attention to detail is like no other out there. From danger markers to reef outlines are awesome. Hell even caught a few fish too boot!!! thanks again trout support. Like his other products you can tell he has put a lot of time and effort into this. Fine product you have here Tobin thanks again!!!!!


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Congratulations Tobin!!! You have a customer here, but you already knew that didn't you...lol (I have to wait until next month tho)
Well done Sir. I look forward to using it like I do your DVD's!!!!
I forgot to mention, since I am using a kayak I am not worried about navigation, I am going to use it to pinpoint the bait and fish!!!!
God Bless!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow that is powerful mapping for popular units. Way to go TS!!!

I remember when Top Spot maps came out with their reefs "now with GPS" etc....this is 10 times better with current on the water recon. What a cool mapping feature. Turn anyone into a trout pro....

Great info on the current state of the reefs with recent events. Super excited to put it to good use.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

looks awesome, any plans to do this for the matagorda bay system?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Iâ€™ve been testing this for a few weeks now. I have, over the past two years, put in every spot on the hook and line maps into my GPS. All I can say after trying this overlay is WOW! The information on those maps is completely outdated. I was able to eliminate over half of my waypoints as not over actual structure, changed the symbol of the waypoints over degraded reefs, and found new reefs I didnâ€™t know were there. I now have a reasonable amount of points. Also, because of the color differences, I know which reefs have the best structure and where exactly the edges are. 

Tobin is changing the game once again!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I fish Galveston West Bay and this is really going to open things up and give me and more people options on the water. It's is also going to give me more options to navigate and help keep me out of trouble with west bay having a lot of shallow reefs and obstructions throughout the bay. Thanks for developing another great product.


----------



## Go Frogs (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds like a great product that we can ALL use. I will eagerly await the Garmin option!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You're welcome guys. Glad we could deliver something that will really support us all.


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Recently bought a boat that came with a HDS 5 and was about to change it out for my humminbird 859....I might have to keep the HDS now. Was going to buy the navionics chip but might just go with this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Congratulations, Tobin. I know this has been a long, hard grind for you and I know the product will be, like everything else you produce, "as Advertised."


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

troutsupport said:


> You're welcome guys. Glad we could deliver something that will really support us all.


Total game changer right there!!! That is awesome! Are there plans to make it compatible with HumminBird units? or is it even possible?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting the garmin version!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

This is outstanding!

I recently had my Lowrance stuff uninstalled and replaced it with a new Garmin. :frown:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I only moved forward with the project thinking I had a file that would work for both brands, It's pained me that Garmin doesn't support the same file structure. Now that it's released I can start testing other brands file structures. It's a slow process. Garmin and 'Bird are high on the list but I can't promise anything at all at the moment. But I'll be working on something to see if something can be done. I've already talked to Garmin numerous times and they've told me it's not possible to do it the same way, so I'm going to have to get creative.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice... Hopefully Baffin is in the cards.


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

Darnnit! Garmin touch screen for sale soon :hairout:


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> I only moved forward with the project thinking I had a file that would work for both brands, It's pained me that Garmin doesn't support the same file structure. Now that it's released I can start testing other brands file structures. It's a slow process. Garmin and 'Bird are high on the list but I can't promise anything at all at the moment. But I'll be working on something to see if something can be done. I've already talked to Garmin numerous times and they've told me it's not possible to do it the same way, so I'm going to have to get creative.


Im sure 'Bird will be the hardest knowing them


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

theyallbreak said:


> Im sure 'Bird will be the hardest knowing them


I might have a Humminbird for sale!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Never buying another Garmin. They always have compatibility issues with aftermarket software. 

Awesome work and hopefully you can figure something out or Iâ€™ll find a new gps.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

SonnyR6 said:


> Darnnit! Garmin touch screen for sale soon :hairout:


Same thing here....


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

As a GIS developer for most of my career, I am interested in hearing about this. If you want someone to help crack that nut, if possible with the garmin format, I may be able to lend a hand. I thought about something like this 20 years ago, but didn't follow through with it. It's great to see you take it on, Tobin. I do lots of data transformation, etc in formats like Oracle spatial, which are more forgiving than most of the ESRI stack, when it comes to being able to customize output to a tailered format. PM me.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow this sounds like the best thing out in quite awhile. 

Will this work with my Simrad NSE? Is it possible to see it in Google Earth too?

Have you thought about making a phone app like the Navionics app?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Should work in a Simrad. I've already tested it in an NSS Evo 2 and it worked. 

Simrad uses similar technology and is owned by the same parent company as Lowrance.

ap... no promises but maybe. The problem with phone aps is you can only see the screen in low light conditions.. it's not like a person is going to drive a boat safely with their phone or tablet in one hand and wheel in the other, and screen is too dark. It's fun for looking at inside or early.


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

Any chance that Raymarine Dragonfly gets added?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Raymarine will be a unit that we look at... seems like a good handful of users. It's on the list. But no promises.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Another vote for Bird, have a new 12 for my freshwater addiction....would love to add this. Thanks for all your work Tobin!


----------



## RC04 (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow, sounds really awesome. Does it cover Galveston West Bay, too? I just installed a new Garmin 94sv on my boat last week. Will be awaiting the overlay for Garmin. Thanks Tobin!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I got it and it does have West Bay. Really opens up some fishing options when everyone is drifting the poles in East. West is just as good....when you know where those reefs are....


----------



## RC04 (Mar 26, 2016)

sgrem said:


> I got it and it does have West Bay. Really opens up some fishing options when everyone is drifting the poles in East. West is just as good....when you know where those reefs are....


Thanks SGREM. Tobin, please let us know when it will work on the Garmin.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

We will definitely let everyone know. We'll be working on solutions for all the brands of course, just can't promise anything. The Garmin deal is a little bitter for me since it worked on a handheld. Garmin told me they had different contractors for the Chartplotters and it's a different language etc etc. and it's on lockdown for third party maps other than bluechart is what they told me. We'll still give it more time though.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, as soon as it's released for Humminbird Helix...consider it purchased!!! and also will buy another if baffin comes out before next year!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Guys we'll be working to see if we can figure out solutions for the other brands. 

t


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok. so is it all Lowrance with gps? Asking to make sure I get a compatible model. Cause I really want this. And the one for Sabine when you get it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes... All Lowrance. All Simrad. 

For the Lowrace I have to supply the file that is specific to the Carbon, Gen 3, and Elite ti. But all the Lowrance work.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

We're even putting one on a Mark 4


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Tobin, Glad that you finally got it finished. Seems longer than a year and a half when you started mapping. How many times did I talk with you trying to set up my Garmin side scan while you were easing around East bay at all times of the day.

Looks good. Congratulation. JimD


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Jim.. .Yeah, it was longer than a year and a half. The technology side behind delivering it took that long. I appreciate the kudos Jim.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I just bought my copy. I am interested to see how it compares to my markings. Maybe I can find a new reef or two aswell. 

I think I will have to fire up my old decommissioned lowrance tonight to get a look at it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I talked with Brian Adams .. SpecRig006 on 2cool. Said he's really liking Reef Recon on his SimRad.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Any plans to do other bay systems?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Absolutely! But it take a while.. it's not something you just rip out and do over the weekend. Takes time to do it right.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Going to be a parking lot at the PVC pipes this weekend. .... sure would be nice to have options.


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

*Reef Recon*

Got the Reef Recon and thought it was a great tool when I uploaded it. I got the chance to actually use it today. Launched in lower Galveston and the parking lot was jam packed with trailers. Decided on a reef that I know wasn't "marked". Got there and there wasn't a single boat on the reef! Using Reef Recon, I set up a few drifts and I was able to easily focus on staying over the hard shell (structure), My buddy and I managed to put together what we thought was a decent enough box for a little fish fry tonight. Got a couple on the Trout Support lure too!
Way to go Tobin and the Trout Support guys!


----------



## CaptHallie (May 25, 2018)

I have a Simrad NSS evo 3 and I use Navionics on it. Does it work with that?


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Tobin - Do you have a time frame as to when you think you will know (yes or no) if it will even be able to be compatible with a Humminbird unit? 

I know it might take some time to implement if it is possible which is to be expected. I don't have a problem being patient if it will be possible because all of your products Ihave purchased have been top notch, but if it is not I am just going to sell my Humminbird or pick up a used Lowrance to just run Reef Recon. 

TIA Zach


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Texun4 said:


> Tobin - Do you have a time frame as to when you think you will know (yes or no) if it will even be able to be compatible with a Humminbird unit?
> 
> I know it might take some time to implement if it is possible which is to be expected. I don't have a problem being patient if it will be possible because all of your products Ihave purchased have been top notch, but if it is not I am just going to sell my Humminbird or pick up a used Lowrance to just run Reef Recon.
> 
> TIA Zach


Thanks Zach. We can't promise anything at this point. We don't have any working files for the reef outlines on other brands. Some have asked for a waypoint only file of all the reefs for the other brands and we're working on that for now. We do hope to find a solution to be able to put the reef outlines on the the other brands and more but at this time can not promise anything. All I can say is that we're getting a small team to attempt it, but it may still prove to be something we can not do. Hope that helps Zach. It's not the answer we want to give everyone, we were sad to find out it would only project correctly on the Lowrance / Simrad.



CaptHallie said:


> I have a Simrad NSS evo 3 and I use Navionics on it. Does it work with that?


 Yes, We have a file that works for Simrad on the NSS Evo 3.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Trinicaster said:


> Got the Reef Recon and thought it was a great tool when I uploaded it. I got the chance to actually use it today. Launched in lower Galveston and the parking lot was jam packed with trailers. Decided on a reef that I know wasn't "marked". Got there and there wasn't a single boat on the reef! Using Reef Recon, I set up a few drifts and I was able to easily focus on staying over the hard shell (structure), My buddy and I managed to put together what we thought was a decent enough box for a little fish fry tonight. Got a couple on the Trout Support lure too!
> Way to go Tobin and the Trout Support guys!


Good job Trinicaster


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

troutsupport said:


> Thanks Zach. We can't promise anything at this point. We don't have any working files for the reef outlines on other brands. Some have asked for a waypoint only file of all the reefs for the other brands and we're working on that for now. We do hope to find a solution to be able to put the reef outlines on the the other brands and more but at this time can not promise anything. All I can say is that we're getting a small team to attempt it, but it may still prove to be something we can not do. Hope that helps Zach. It's not the answer we want to give everyone, we were sad to find out it would only project correctly on the Lowrance / Simrad.


Tobin,

Does it work on the Hook2 series Lowrance Units?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes, it does work on Hook2. It works on all Lowrance, SimRad, and BG&E.


----------



## JRHill85 (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone have screen shots of Reef Recon overlayed onto Navionics? Not trying to copy anything, just wanting an idea of what it looks like...I’m a very superficial person


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

For those that have bought it...what exactly do I have to do to download it on a Lowrance HDS7? Do I buy another card and download it off my computer or what? Do I get a card in the mail? I went all the way to the "buy" button on the website and never saw the details.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

redexpress said:


> For those that have bought it...what exactly do I have to do to download it on a Lowrance HDS7? Do I buy another card and download it off my computer or what? Do I get a card in the mail? I went all the way to the "buy" button on the website and never saw the details.


X2. Wanting to put on my hds 7 as well.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

redexpress said:


> For those that have bought it...what exactly do I have to do to download it on a Lowrance HDS7? Do I buy another card and download it off my computer or what? Do I get a card in the mail? I went all the way to the "buy" button on the website and never saw the details.


Tobin will send you a file, download it and put it on a micro SD card, easy.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

RUFcaptain said:


> Tobin will send you a file, download it and put it on a micro SD card, easy.


You can use your navionics card or whichever external maps card youâ€™re using, or if youâ€™re not using external maps you will have to get a card. Once imported, you donâ€™t need the file on the card to use it. Itâ€™s stored in internal memory on your unit


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

How big of an sd card do I need?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

The file is less than 1 MB, so ... small


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok all, I have reef recon installed and ready to go on my lowrance. Next weekend I'm starting "JamesAggie Guide Services." Will offer half day and full day guides. Guaranteed to catch limits inside the colorful lines!!

Going fishing Monday. Will report back. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sounds good James, glad you got it installed and set up. 

t


----------



## Aquillin87 (Aug 8, 2017)

When Baffin and LLM come out I will be buying 👍🏻


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good to know.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

First experience. Fishing Monday was tough, pole was in the water at 0600 and called it quits at 1230. Ended up with 4 nice trout in the box. Doesn't sound like a big success, but when I got back to the ramp there were a couple guides come in with their customers with less fish than I had, sure made me feel good. What reef recon did for me was allow me to fish more aggressively from reef to reef rather than guess where they are. Less wasted time. 

I need to rewatch my troutsupport videos to put the whole picture together.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

I just want to add there is some deep oyster marked in Sabine lake not sure if thatâ€™s been said yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

JamesAggie said:


> First experience. Fishing Monday was tough, pole was in the water at 0600 and called it quits at 1230. Ended up with 4 nice trout in the box. Doesn't sound like a big success, but when I got back to the ramp there were a couple guides come in with their customers with less fish than I had, sure made me feel good. What reef recon did for me was allow me to fish more aggressively from reef to reef rather than guess where they are. Less wasted time.
> 
> I need to rewatch my troutsupport videos to put the whole picture together.


 There ya go... that's it right there, and you know exactly how big the reef is.. no guessing if your on or off.

We plan to eventually get to all the Bays in Texas. Can not promise any time or date currently.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This from James Hill to me by email....


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

troutsupport said:


> This from James Hill to me by email....


shows the number of trout over 30" on each reef also right tobin?


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

do you have a Garmin card yet?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

No. But I'm working on a possible interim solution. It might not be as pretty as I want but It will show the reefs. Working more on it this week and hopefully it will be 'enough' it's time to fish. 

And as far as 30" trout located during the side scan .. ;-) yes, we collard all the 30" trout and their roaming can be viewed in real time on the sonar units ;-) just kidding. NO, Josh.. we didn't do that. I did capture a dolphin on my side scan.. that was cool.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a little text message I received from a customer named Travis


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Comments coming in from those that have purchase it... Most common comment ... 

"man, this looks really thorough" and "that must have taken a lot of time and effort to make"


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Feed back is always helpful


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Guys are really liking it for learning west bay and chocolate. It really makes sense of chocolate. Plus as the summer heats up even those fish on the east bay reefs will start pushing up along the channel onto the reefs in deeper water with more current. Nice to know where those are. It was cool to scan reefs that I never knew existed in Galveston Bay and in trinity too, and then hit them at 30 minutes before sunset and catch a couple fish. And to find man made reefs that had long been forgotten with no marker buoys for a decade to see that they now rise some 6' off the bottom. Pretty cool to have those as options.


----------



## TxGiant (Jan 1, 2013)

I just tried to go to your website to purchase it but I'm getting a certificate error. Looks like the certificate for your website expired today.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

TxGiant said:


> I just tried to go to your website to purchase it but I'm getting a certificate error. Looks like the certificate for your website expired today.


 Yep.. they're working on it right now, have been all morning much to my dismay. I'll post an update soon when it's up. In the mean time I'm working on the Garmin file which i'm about a 1/4 the way along.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Aannnnnddddd, .... we're BACK! LOL.. There was some problem on the server side where I have it hosted. But we're good, and secure with a digital ********** that is SSL / TLS.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> Yep.. they're working on it right now, have been all morning much to my dismay. I'll post an update soon when it's up. In the mean time I'm working on the Garmin file which i'm about a 1/4 the way along.


GARMIN!! :dance::dance:


----------



## TxGiant (Jan 1, 2013)

troutsupport said:


> Aannnnnddddd, .... we're BACK! LOL.. There was some problem on the server side where I have it hosted. But we're good, and secure with a digital ********** that is SSL / TLS.


Got it purchased, waiting on my SD card to be delivered on Wednesday and hope to try it out this Sunday!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> GARMIN!! :dance::dance:


Workin on 'er :cheers:


----------



## jlbrown (May 2, 2010)

Is there a way to get the reef map and the videos at the same time? It looks like it keeps taking me to two separate shopping carts.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Currently that is the case.. We're having a huge site build so you guys can just buy through one location.. or at least that is the plan.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

for reef recon it's good to go.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I just spent about 30 minutes between yesterday and today helping a customer's ... errrr... um.. technical team.. She... um, rather, the technical team did fine and we got the file installed. Just an extra service we do to take care of our guys


----------



## 2good2Btru (Jan 29, 2017)

I know you said all lowrance but just wanted to ask before I purchased. Will it work on my old Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 1


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

2good2Btru said:


> I know you said all lowrance but just wanted to ask before I purchased. Will it work on my old Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 1


LOL... Yes. It will work on all Lowrance and all Simrad. We've got some really old ones with it on it. Only caveat is the units that are sonar only... those aren't chartplotters.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This from Robert Mcafferty after installing Reef Recon 

"Hello Tobin, Finally had a chance to put your new reef recon on my lowrance and I have to tell you it looks great." 

He also asked how ofter he or anyone would need to update the file or not. To answer this shortly my suggestion would be only about every 3 years or so. On the other hand, repopulation of oyster onto the best substrate of existing shell, or hard substrate, or reef can happen fairly fast. Within 3 months, according to Oyster expert Dr. Sammy Ray. Oyster reefs do grow slowly enough that there isn't any real rush to need to update anything unless we go through another major weather event and even then only partial updates would be needed. I'll keep everyone posted when an update is available.. Most important thing to do with it right now it is get out and fish! As the summer heats up, the shallow shell that is marked in red and drk red will also be great areas to target redfish. Have fun!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I am anxiously awaiting the day you get this ready for Garmin non-handheld units!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

working on it. It's going slow.. having to completely rework the file to work with the the Garmin and 'Bird firmware.. but we're working on it.


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

Good deal on the Garmin. Thinking about switching brands but my Garmin is brand new. LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

yeah, just be patient. I'm working on it every day... it's just a huge file.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

jlbrown said:


> Is there a way to get the reef map and the videos at the same time? It looks like it keeps taking me to two separate shopping carts.


yeah, just call me and I can process everything at once.

512-775-4728


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

We're also working on a new site where it can all be done at once... everything.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Talked to a guy yesterday and walked him though his install for reef recon... he couldn't believe the amount of information that is on this map. Super Happy.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

heres an email that I received this morning from a customers wife. I helped the wife intall the file into the customers unit. She was a sharp lady. Here's what Diane had to say.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great to see happy customers and getting more of them everyday.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got this in an email this morning....


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This was on a Galveston Facebook group over the weekend.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Someone asked if I'm working on Humminbird as well.. Yes, the next file version should work on Garmin, 'Bird, and Ray as well. it's going to be a little different but the information will be there. 

t


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

That is great to hear as I have a new Raymarine Dragonfly. I am super excited for this!


----------



## Torqueman (Aug 31, 2017)

Just ordered. Cant wait to get RR loaded and get to fishing


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thats awesome Torqueman!!! let me know if you need any support importing it to your unit.


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

All these threads are like a tease for all of us Garmin and other users that you are working on. This is killing me with the anticipation.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

J, ..... I'm working on it man.. .it's 60,000 pts... could yall imagine what the GPS screen would look like with 60,000 waypoints on it ... LOL


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Tobin...You must have spent countless weeks, days & hours putting around side scanning the Galveston Bay complex. How long did it take ? And how did you go about it ? Did you follow a grid pattern, or what ?

Just curious, I can't imagine how much effort it must have taken, and you're still working on it !


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

Any plans to do east and west matty?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> J, ..... I'm working on it man.. .it's 60,000 pts... could yall imagine what the GPS screen would look like with 60,000 waypoints on it ... LOL


Don't you have some minions to do this for you? You need some interns buddy! lol


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Tobin...You must have spent countless weeks, days & hours putting around side scanning the Galveston Bay complex. How long did it take ? And how did you go about it ? Did you follow a grid pattern, or what ?
> 
> Just curious, I can't imagine how much effort it must have taken, and you're still working on it !


Yes, actually it took 9 months on the water at 10 and 12 hour days. I'd wake up at 5:30am and answer questions on 2 cool for about 30-45 min then head to the bay. I didnt fish. Ya'll remember those summers where the fish were stacked in east and people were catching near limits on 1 or 2 drifts.. yep, I was working on reef recon during that time. Occasionally I'd take an hour at sunset and test some of the reefs. Scotts and Little Scotts was good this time of year, it should have some fish on it. Then it took another year to clean up the file and convert it to something the units would read AND paid a team to build a website to deliver it. All paid for with the funds you guys entrusted in me with DVDs ... the lure came from DVDs too.. just my way of giving back to you guys. it was a lot of work.

Need an intern badly, and I'm lucky enough to have a couple guys helping out with a few things with it as we work on the Garmin and Bird files and others.

I plan on doing all the bays in Texas eventually. it's a slow process though, be patient.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Great looking product. Does this happen to work on a Hummingbird Helix 7?


----------



## criswelg (May 24, 2015)

*x 2*



brian02 said:


> Any plans to do east and west matty?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


and make it compatible with Garmin 94 SV???

THX
:texasflag


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The current file I'm working on will be a .gpx format so any of the units that will import a .gpx should work just fine. That should include the newer Hummingbird, Raymarine, and Garmin. So of the older models of those brands will require me to covert and figure out some import methods; those might take a little longer but it is doable. 

I'm about 95% complete with the file; getting closer.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm hoping to finish the redraw and clean up tomorrow... I can't promise that I'll finish the conversion by Wednesday but I'm trying.. we're close guys.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok... don't get excited or anything... Major Major Major milestone reached. Finished the redraw of the file... SHushhhh!!!! I still have to convert it to the GPX format and consolidate... I'm hoping to have a Beta File by Tomorrow... so save a little of that boat show budget for the file ....I'm sure if you forgo the $12 beer you'll have enough for the file.... just saying. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

This file will be a GPX format and should work for all the 'Bird, Garmin, Ray and others that will import a GPX file either directly via sd card or thru Homeport or some similar install software. Older units in those brands required other formats... which we can convert to but that will take a little time.. as well as the import processes will have to be figured out. That said, we'll help everyone get it into their machines in due time and as fast as possible. 

Be patient as we deploy... we'll get everyone taken care of.


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

*Yes!*

Hell Yeah! I know you said not to, but I cqn't help it, I'm excited. I've been jonesing for this. Is a raymarine dragonfly current enough?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

riopga said:


> Hell Yeah! I know you said not to, but I cqn't help it, I'm excited. I've been jonesing for this. Is a raymarine dragonfly current enough?


I'll have to look at the Dragonfly, but that's likely.


----------



## captteddy (Jun 30, 2011)

Great news Tobin ! 
You going to be at the fishing show ?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

captteddy said:


> Great news Tobin !
> You going to be at the fishing show ?


I don't believe so.. I might drop in on Sunday but I wanted to finish this file as a priority to you guys. Anglers Anonymous will have my lures.

Besides, Saturday is supposed to be south wind.. granted its forecast at 30mph until just before the front passage... but I have a feeling Saturday won't be a great turnout. Sunday might be better with the post front conditions.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Worked on the coding all day today and have a little more to go. Hard at work here for you guys. Will let everyone know with a new announcement thread. Please tell your Lowrance and Simrad friends for me that they already have a file.


----------

